# Where to find RockShox gear???????????



## J.R.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anybody out there know where to find Rock Shox clothing; socks, t-shirts, hats etc.... tried LBS and they dont have ANYTHING at all. Looked on SRAM website for the store section but found zip. I would really like to find some tall socks like Curtis Keene wears in the ads and such but no luck.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

There was a thread the other day about SRAM stuff and since it's the same company it's the same answer which is it's apparently only available to riders/staff. I've seen shirts and stuff pop up on eBay occasionally though, so perhaps you could snag something there.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Have to be Sponsored or represent one of those Brands in order to show their colors.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ebay has some Asian vendors selling SRAM-related swag. Otherwise, outright sponsorship is the ticket...


----------

